# How many times  can you renew a motorcycle permit?



## david w. (Dec 3, 2012)

I know they last for 6 months,But how many times can you renew the permit?


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Dec 3, 2012)

I think as much as u want in SC u could. Test isn't too hard I passed 1st time hard part is swerving those cones and turnin in that box that's narrow lol.


----------



## david w. (Dec 4, 2012)

Taporsnap77 said:


> I think as much as u want in SC u could. Test isn't too hard I passed 1st time hard part is swerving those cones and turnin in that box that's narrow lol.



I know. my bike doesn't turn that sharp and i keep on having to put my foot down.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2012)

What kind of scooter are ya riding?


----------



## david w. (Dec 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What kind of scooter are ya riding?



Yamaha R1


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 4, 2012)

Practice.......


----------



## david w. (Dec 4, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Practice.......



Yep,I'm working on it.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you tried taking the test yet? If not, just go take it. It aint hard. Practice in a parking lot before hand. The weaving is easy because they dont use actual cones, just orange hockey pucs, so theres a lot more wiggle room than you might think.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Dec 4, 2012)

david w. said:


> Yep,I'm working on it.



R1 bodywork is expensive. You'll learn a lot more, a lot quicker, and become a much better rider on a dirt bike. It doesn't have to be anything fancy, a Honda XR100 works great, but you need to learn how to fall among other things. 

If you don't know how to fall, you don't know how to save it. 

I got that from Kung Fu. Or Confucius, his early motocross years.

Seriously, dirt bike.


----------



## trial&error (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know where you are located, but my motorcycle endorsement on my drivers license doesn't expire every 6 months.   by the way counter balance and use every inch of the box on the test and it's really easy to do.


----------



## thomasr (Dec 5, 2012)

Just something else to consider, how about giving The Georgia Motorcycle Safety Program (GMSP) a look.  For about $200 bucks (IIRC) you take a 2 day course using "their" motorcycle and if you successfully complete the course and the written test they give you a voucher to go get your license.  It's a good course with lots of good information and not to mention you get an insurance break for taking the course.  I can't imagine trying to do that figure 8 in a box with my big cruiser either.  Good luck!!


----------



## mikey1297 (Dec 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> I know. my bike doesn't turn that sharp and i keep on having to put my foot down.



it will turn that sharp.....you just have to get use to it..i took my test on a stretched 929rr when i was 17 and had no problems.....take you side panels off and get some frame sliders and go take it...you'll be fine


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2012)

thomasr said:


> Just something else to consider, how about giving The Georgia Motorcycle Safety Program (GMSP) a look.  For about $200 bucks (IIRC) you take a 2 day course using "their" motorcycle and if you successfully complete the course and the written test they give you a voucher to go get your license.  It's a good course with lots of good information and not to mention you get an insurance break for taking the course.  I can't imagine trying to do that figure 8 in a box with my big cruiser either.  Good luck!!



This is good advice.  I took the Rider's Edge Course that is offered at the Harley dealership several years ago; well worth the money!!!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 5, 2012)

thomasr said:


> Just something else to consider, how about giving The Georgia Motorcycle Safety Program (GMSP) a look.  For about $200 bucks (IIRC) you take a 2 day course using "their" motorcycle and if you successfully complete the course and the written test they give you a voucher to go get your license.  It's a good course with lots of good information and not to mention you get an insurance break for taking the course.  I can't imagine trying to do that figure 8 in a box with my big cruiser either.  Good luck!!



^^^ This^^^  worth every penny!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 6, 2012)

david w. said:


> Yamaha R1



You're riding an R1 and don't even have your regular M class yet? 

If you're not comfortable enough on the bike to take the test, how do you justify riding it on the road? 

Scale down and get a bike not beyond your abilities.


----------



## torpedo (Dec 6, 2012)

trial&error said:


> I don't know where you are located, but my motorcycle endorsement on my drivers license doesn't expire every 6 months.   by the way counter balance and use every inch of the box on the test and it's really easy to do.



I believe he's talking about his motorcycle learners permit, not the actual endorsement. If memory serves you can renew it as many times as you want... until you get caught out on the interstate or after dusk and it gets pulled.

As a former MSF instructor, I would strongly echo others sentiments of taking the MSF Class. Especially since you've chosen such a powerful bike to start on. While its not recommended, anyone can start on any bike as long as you respect the machine.

The box in the test isnt really that hard. Ive watched total novices do it with no problem on Goldwings. Its more mental than anything. You just have to believe the bike can do it and trust your training. Sportbikes make it a little tougher because of the top heavy feel, but they are completely capable. Remember - "Throttle will get you out of 95% of the problems you'll get yourself into. The other 5% of the time it will end the suspense."

I was an instructor out in California but I got my first M license here in Georgia roughly 10 yrs ago. When I took my test here we didnt have to do the box. That may have changed.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 29, 2012)

Ride. Practice. Ride. Practice.Ride.Practice.Ride.
Have you ever watched the Ride Like A Pro DVD's?
There are a lot of good tips & info there.
You just have to ride more, become part of your Bike.
Practice riding, not falling.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't take the test before you are ready. 

I gave a buddy the same advice. He bought a sportbike and wanted to take the license test after only very limited practice.

He dropped it during the test.


----------

